# Galveston jetties/bay



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone up for hitting the jetties/bay in the morning? Send a PM 
Have a 17 mckee craft...


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you going tomorrow am?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Pm sent


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Do you have a fishing partner for tomorrow yet?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would like to go but has an app with Harris County Tax Appraisal tomorrow. BTW, I lost your phone number because I have not retrieved all phone numbers from my dead phone yet. Better catch trout this time!  Vic


----------

